# Ontario Hydro Debt Reduction Charge - petition



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Go to the website below and sign the petition! 


Ontario Hydro Debt Reduction Charge 


Ontario residents currently pay a debt retirement charge, "a charge per
kilowatt hour of electricity consumed that is added to electricity
bills to help pay down the stranded debt of the former Ontario Hydro".

This $0.0070 per kilowatt-hour surcharge is added to every customer's
monthly utility bill.

In his annual report delivered on December 5, 2006, Ontario Auditor General
Jim McCarter announced that among a number of questionable
expenditures was $127 million worth of goods and services using corporate
charge cards, but with few slips or receipts to justify the charges.
Plus a departure present bonus of $3 million to the President of Hydro One
who was responsible for this misuse of the charge cards and quit rather
than
being fired!

A petition has been created requesting (demanding) that the Ontario
Ministry
of Energy make a $127 million adjustment to compensate consumers for this
unapproved use of taxpayer money, either by directly removing it from the
current outstanding residual stranded debt or by a reduction of the monthly
debt retirement charge.

To sign this petition go to

http://www.petitiononline.com/ohdrc/petition.html


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

A few things:

Another take on the Hydro One CEO mess: http://www.energyprobe.org/energyprobe/index.cfm?DSP=content&ContentID=16803

Take it or leave it, I don't care. Just another perspective.

Second, that looks like a shell game (worse, if it shifts funding from electricity onto income taxes): "compensate consumers for this unapproved use of taxpayer money". That doesn't look like a good idea.

Finally, as seen with various federal scandals, the initial number in question doesn't actually represent theft or waste. Much is just inadequate tracking, while being reasonable expenses. That's another reason why this petition seems like a bad idea.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

What's the point? One way or another, consumers WILL pay for it. If they get rid of the debt retirement charge, they'll have to increase their rates or some other fee to cover it. The point is when it was Ontario Hydro, it was a government owned operation, which means WE ALL OWNED it. That means we are all unfortunately, responsible to cover the costs.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

madgunde said:


> What's the point? One way or another, consumers WILL pay for it. If they get rid of the debt retirement charge, they'll have to increase their rates or some other fee to cover it. The point is when it was Ontario Hydro, it was a government owned operation, which means WE ALL OWNED it. That means we are all unfortunately, responsible to cover the costs.



that's all well and good until you consider the plethora of very questionable credit card charges billed to the company with little, if any, documentation

also the CEO of Hydro One gave himself a raise

bad PR and bad business to tell people to pay for mistakes of a monopoly and yet spend money themselves like it's going out of style

either way OPG and Hydro One have been huge disasters
they don't appreciate the consumer as a customer since there is no relation between their compensation and customer satisfaction

not to mention the "consultants" that got away with millions and the old executive that got millions in a buy out package

more attention needs to be paid to the spending of the peoples' money

they employees treat it like a bottomless pit

do yourself a favour and download the OPG list of paid salaries and see that about 6,000 employees earned over $100,000 per year

i've uploaded it to my site
OPG $100K+ salaries PDF file

this when "we" are told to eat their mistakes
i don't mind paying for past mistakes, but what about the current abuses
will i soon get a new "debt reduction charge" ?

grrrrrrrrrrr


----------

